# Seabattalion Bezel



## jonnymontreal (Feb 15, 2011)

Can someone please explain to ignorant me why the "15" is at the 9 o'clock and not at the 3?

Please be gentle with your answers lol


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

You can either count up on your dive timing ("normal" bezel style) or count down (Seabattalion style). I actually prefer the latter and have that watch on my list to try on.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

MediumRB said:


> You can either count up on your dive timing ("normal" bezel style) or count down (Seabattalion style). I actually prefer the latter and have that watch on my list to try on.


Yep, countdown.


----------



## jonnymontreal (Feb 15, 2011)

Ahhhh thanks guys.
Does that mean though that the bezel is unidirectional in a CW direction? 

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaardvark (Mar 19, 2014)

The bezel is bidirectional, 60 click.


----------



## jonnymontreal (Feb 15, 2011)

Tx

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

This is a beautiful watch, but the fact it doesn't have a steel bracelet makes me weep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

BreitlingAggie said:


> This is a beautiful watch, but the fact it doesn't have a steel bracelet makes me weep


A Titanium watch with a stainless steel bracelet ? If a bracelet, it should be made out of Ti as well. Just saying.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

For continuity true, or if you're trying to keep the weight down. Personally I don't care and think the Marinus bracelet goes great with this, and I'm not normally a bracelet fan.

FWIW, the clasp for the Seebataillon's rubber strap is steel. The finish perfectly matches the watch finish but it's steel. And huge.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Thanks Jonny for pointing this out actually.. I had never noticed it up until when you mentioned it haha.



jonnymontreal said:


> Can someone please explain to ignorant me why the "15" is at the 9 o'clock and not at the 3?
> 
> Please be gentle with your answers lol


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Personally i prefer all my diver watch on isofrane comfortable, lighter !

The countdown is really cool for in a meeting. The end point gives you opportunity to perfectly manage your time


----------



## dtrain (Feb 29, 2016)

this thing is amazing...i'm on the hunt...


----------



## JoaquinMex (Oct 23, 2014)

The bezel concept is very interesting. Do you:
- count elapsed time? Then use a regular 15-30-45 bezel
- count how much time is remaining to a deadline? Then use a 45-30-15 bezel

for me I use my bezel to count elapsed time in a dive. I can "rewire" my thinking for time remaining, but very used to this. The other one is I count time during a swim. Net I see the benefit of thia type but not sold on all the uses.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

As already pointed out here on WUS: the Seebataillon is not a diver's watch.
MÜhle stated: "The countdown bezel is also designed for operational conditions: large, 5-minute intervals are provided for maximum clarity with the last 15 minutes divided into a minute scale, so that the time remaining before arrival at the wearer’s destination or other important operational events can be read exactly."


----------



## Triman05 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Thanks for the explaination.....I learned something today!*


----------

